# 40 trying for number 2.



## iwantanother

Hi! Kinda new here! Feel a little left out. Decided to start a new thread to see if I could meet some 40 ttc buddies. Trying for 4 cycles now. Not that long. Frustrated already! Anyone out there want to be buddies and get through this together? :wacko:


----------



## Jax41

:hi: iwantanother! I'm 40+ and still trying to get #1 in the oven!! Join in the fun here, we all nudge along and look after eachother. Don't feel alone :flower:


----------



## Halle71

Hello
I'm 40 and we're going to start tcc in January. Unfortunately I can't start sooner because I've only been in my job for 5 months. 
I already have a 2.5 year old who I conceived very easily but that was three years ago and I'm nervous about it taking a lot longer this time round. 
Nervous but excited. 

Hopefully you will have moved on by then but if you are still here in two months it would be great to be buddies. 

Hx


----------



## iwantanother

Hi Jax41 and Halle71! Thanks! I will most likely still be here in 2 months! Took 9 months to have my first and he is 4 now. Probably take just as long for number 2. I only just started using OPK last month. Hope they help. I don't temp but am wondering if I should start. Any Preseed users? would you recommend? I need all the help I can get!


----------



## readyformore

Hi. Goodluck with #2.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hi there...... 40 and still trying for #1.](*,)
Met OH when i was 33......
Had a surprise pregnanc that ended in MC. Nov 07.....
tried with not even a hint of a bfp until March 11..sadly ended in a "sort of " etopic....implant to high in uterus, but not in tubes...so after 4 month of waiting, after methotrixate shot..i am here again.
We just had a family wedding ceremony in oct :wedding: ( we eloped nov 11/10 ) 
and i am now in my 2ww and really hoping this is it.... I have a few symptoms so :loopy:

would love to have some cycle buddies my age or older :hugs:


----------



## Halle71

Good luck everyone.

Let us know how it goes Chillbilly x


----------



## mrsp1969

hi im 42 and been ttc for 13 months im passed frustrated now lol i will be your buddy xx


----------



## TicToc

I will be 38 next week. My situation is weird because I have a 21, 17, and 14 year old already, although the two oldest are not my biological kids I raised them and we are a close family. I was sick with undiagnosed wheat allergy and celiacs forever and my after I had my youngest I was too sick to consider having a fourth. Now that I am healthy, I am ready to try and my husband is still in so...here I am.


----------



## Coco28

Hi I am 40 also, 3 year boy. Desperately want another also!! 3 miscarriages in 18 mn preg again, scan today, sowed 5.5 weeks, should be 6.5 to 7 wks?? Age not an issue as I keep being told! I will be your buddy, kinda new to this myself xx


----------



## peanutpup

Hello everyone!:hi: I am 42 and been trying 12 months for #2-- my DD is 12. I am currently in 2ww. Hoping we all get to be bb's soon!


----------



## iwantanother

Hi everybody! What is your opinion? Anybody scared about having a baby late in life cause of all the risks? Downs, etc? 
Can't wait to get started this month! Last month was horrible! O should be around the 20th or 21st. Dont know if I am doing it right. OPK is always pos around CD13 or 14(thats the 20th and 21st) so prob 22nd? IDK! Any help? :shrug:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Iwant- I have used preseed .........regular lube will kill sperm...so its better then anything else....Just don't use too much..haha
and i think you have between 12-36 hours before ovulation when test is positive ( line is darker then test line) i would BD as soon as you get that line..then every other day or every day after..... depends on Oh sperm quality i guess...not sure...I am always scared I will miss the chance by waiting a day for him to "recharge" haha
BOTH times I have gotten pregnant I have :sex: on cd 14. with 28 day cycles.......
here's hoping it worked again..haha


peanutpup...in 2ww.....isn't it horrible..haha I try t to think about it but have been doing a daily countdown since 6dpo..... I will be 10...to early to test but may anyway... AF due in 5 days.
good luck to you!!!!!!


----------



## Tori4

You all seem so lovely. I don't have all the abbreviations down yet so bare with me. 
Over 40, partner and I are ttc but the 2ww is driving me crazy. 
Very new to the whole forum thing but I ll be your buddy.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Oh theres a thread somewhere with abbrviations....I'll try to find it for you if you haven't seen it already...
most importantabbrev's are
BD- baby dance = sex!!!
DTD- didor do the deed ( deed =sex) lol
OH-other half
AF-aunt flo..ie period
dpo - days past ovulation..... ( get a cute ticker to keep track at tickerfactory.com )
cd-cycle day..... ie cd1 is first day of period
DS or DD - dear son or dear Daughter
SS or SD- step son ect.

that should help for now...
Until you get your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Big FAT Positive

Aw tori just noticed this is your first post..... i lurked and read posts for months til I joined in 2008...seems sooo lng ago but not really..haha
all the best to all of you...and lets hope we can continue our 40 plus conversations in 1st Trimester threads....


----------



## CHILLbilly

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

cut and paste or goto forumn help and testing, you'll see this thread!


----------



## littlesara

welcome! i'm 43 and we are trying for a sibling for our DD who is 7. no luck so far, and i've not had an AF for over 90 days!!!! took provera, and still no AF!!! i also have 4 other children, all older. good luck to you and yes let's support each other!!


----------



## iwantanother

Hooray! Love new buddies!!!!!!!!


----------



## iwantanother

hi littlesara! Had my first at 36. Thought I was done! Changed my mind I guess! Hang in there! Good luck to all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iwantanother

Tori4 I hate the 2ww, but this month i knew it wasnt going to happen and didnt have a 2ww. i got sooo bored. can't wait til the next 2ww :happydance: good luck!


----------



## Dans Mummy

Ill gladly be your buddy...i need lots of them myself right now. Good luck to you. x


----------



## Tori4

Oops I have no idea where that post went ughhhh! Bear with me ! In case it went into cyber space... It was a note thanking for the list of abbreviations and for the kind supportive words. I ll get the hang of this.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Just want to point out...ALL my past cycle buddies have gone on to get pregnant..so...just saying i am good luck..:winkwink:

littke sarah.... 90 day wait for AF...that seriously sucks.:hugs:..... have you been diagnost ( spelling) with pcos?? I have just stated talking to my Dr. about clomid...... 
Oh yanot only am i 40 this year..but last year found out i had a blocked tube ( 2 blicked mens Iget free invitro....but 1 means nothing)...... just had operation to have it removed......D thiks clomid will help with ovulating on both sides every cycle...so I don't miss the chance with wrong side.



I hope you have a 9 month wait.......not just 90 days!!:thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

Thank you for the abreviations, at last I know what they mean lol

Im early 40's and TTC for #1 - its only been 2 months and everything was going great, decided to come off the pill, started taking folic acid and vitamins etc, started using a chart with my september period - great I thought, now Im on track to know when to DTD.

My last period was on 25th October so I charted when I should be ovulating then suddenly my body decided it wanted another period on 9th November!!

Now Im really confused, is this the pill coming out of my system? what date do I know put in the chart?

Im so confused and cant help feeling brokenhearted that Ive wasted the last 2 months.

Any help would be great

Thank you


----------



## Happypregnant

mrsp1969 said:


> hi im 42 and been ttc for 13 months im passed frustrated now lol i will be your buddy xx

Hi, try clomid, that should help. Have you been to the doctor about it?


----------



## Happypregnant

CHILLbilly said:


> Just want to point out...ALL my past cycle buddies have gone on to get pregnant..so...just saying i am good luck..:winkwink:
> hahahaha, can I be your buddy then? if you are good luck lol I am 42 and starting clomid.....


----------



## tiatammy

CHILLbilly said:


> Just want to point out...ALL my past cycle buddies have gone on to get pregnant..so...just saying i am good luck..:winkwink:
> 
> littke sarah.... 90 day wait for AF...that seriously sucks.:hugs:..... have you been diagnost ( spelling) with pcos?? I have just stated talking to my Dr. about clomid......
> Oh yanot only am i 40 this year..but last year found out i had a blocked tube ( 2 blicked mens Iget free invitro....but 1 means nothing)...... just had operation to have it removed......D thiks clomid will help with ovulating on both sides every cycle...so I don't miss the chance with wrong side.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you have a 9 month wait.......not just 90 days!!:thumbup:

chillbilly I would love to have you as a buddy :hugs::hugs: need to concieve:haha:been trying since april of this year I am 40.


----------



## tiatammy

Dans Mummy said:


> Ill gladly be your buddy...i need lots of them myself right now. Good luck to you. x

Dans Mummy I would like to be your buddie too we are all here for you and each other:hugs::hugs:,been trying to concieve since april of this year:cry::cry:, we just need to hang in there:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Geminus

39 here had an ectopic last February .. no luck since .. but, I still have hope. I think I ov'd on 11.8.11 and think we missed only bd'd 3rd, 5th & 6th. We shall see what happens af is due 11.20.11. Good luck ladies and never feel alone there are lots of us right here with you :)


----------



## tiatammy

Geminus said:


> 39 here had an ectopic last February .. no luck since .. but, I still have hope. I think I ov'd on 11.8.11 and think we missed only bd'd 3rd, 5th & 6th. We shall see what happens af is due 11.20.11. Good luck ladies and never feel alone there are lots of us right here with you :)

Geninus so sorry to here about the eptopic no matter how the loss it is still painful:cry::cry:Had one myself not fun ,been trying to concieve since my tubal reversal in april of this year and still no :baby::nope:,I have tried everything you can think of,charting,OPKs,bedding during fertile period,everyday,every other day, 2 days before big O,day of the day after, using preseed:cry::cry::growlmad::growlmad:Its crazy it seems to be taking over my life,but time is not on my side I am 40 and Dh is 50.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Tiatammy......I sure do feel you about stressing due to age..:wacko:....has your husband had a sperm checkup? Its the easiest test compared to all the tests we as women have to endure ......
Stress is sooo bad for TTC......... the only cycle in almost 3 years that I wasn't stressed and didn't really think about was the cycle i actually did get pregnant ( ended in weird tubal but still a BFP)...
So i am trying to keep my cool...not stress...not google every symptom.....( very hard to do since I have had symptoms since 6 dpo........)


Geminus- the 6th may be good enough....get those :spermy: where they can wait for that eggie.


So as I age my memory is not the greatest..:dohh:hahaha.... anyone interested in getting a ticker so i can remember where you are in your cycle....so I can stress about you and NOT me..??? LOL

So looks like my AF is due wed.....I only have 1 test left so....... lets hope the last 8 days of kller boobs is a good sign...


----------



## CHILLbilly

Pinky32 said:


> Thank you for the abreviations, at last I know what they mean lol
> 
> 
> 
> My last period was on 25th October so I charted when I should be ovulating then suddenly my body decided it wanted another period on 9th November!!
> 
> Now Im really confused, is this the pill coming out of my system? what date do I know put in the chart?
> 
> Im so confused and cant help feeling brokenhearted that Ive wasted the last 2 months.
> 
> Any help would be great
> 
> Thank you

I haven't been on the pill for years!!!!!
I have had 2 cycles in last few years where I was a week early( started on day 21 not 29)..... but that was due to stress... 

so hopefully someone can help you with that...have tried another thread in TTC ...... post it there maybe for more help.


----------



## tiatammy

CHILLbilly said:


> Tiatammy......I sure do feel you about stressing due to age..:wacko:....has your husband had a sperm checkup? Its the easiest test compared to all the tests we as women have to endure ......
> Stress is sooo bad for TTC......... the only cycle in almost 3 years that I wasn't stressed and didn't really think about was the cycle i actually did get pregnant ( ended in weird tubal but still a BFP)...
> So i am trying to keep my cool...not stress...not google every symptom.....( very hard to do since I have had symptoms since 6 dpo........)
> 
> 
> Geminus- the 6th may be good enough....get those :spermy: where they can wait for that eggie.
> 
> 
> So as I age my memory is not the greatest..:dohh:hahaha.... anyone interested in getting a ticker so i can remember where you are in your cycle....so I can stress about you and NOT me..??? LOL
> 
> So looks like my AF is due wed.....I only have 1 test left so....... lets hope the last 8 days of kller boobs is a good sign...

chillbilly no husband has not got the swimmers checked I think he is to embarrassed to do so,I did put him on 1000mga day of Vitamin C and 50mg of Zinc, all for sperm count motility,and to help for healthy DNA I hope if anything this will help if there is a issue, just started Vitamins this month so it has only been not quite 2 weeks on vit. Another thing dont know what docs. next step is,had the tubal reversal done in louiville kentucky,and I live in West Virginia,a very long haul, But went with doc.Levin because he was affordable and excellent turn outs, he follows me through til i concieve and through my first tri.,If any further testing needs to done so it wont cost me I have to go there, it was included with the cost of the sergery, and free IVF if needed.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Happypregnant

mrsp1969 said:


> hi im 42 and been ttc for 13 months im passed frustrated now lol i will be your buddy xx

Hi, try Clomid!


----------



## iwantanother

CHILLbilly said:


> Tiatammy......I sure do feel you about stressing due to age..:wacko:....has your husband had a sperm checkup? Its the easiest test compared to all the tests we as women have to endure ......
> Stress is sooo bad for TTC......... the only cycle in almost 3 years that I wasn't stressed and didn't really think about was the cycle i actually did get pregnant ( ended in weird tubal but still a BFP)...
> So i am trying to keep my cool...not stress...not google every symptom.....( very hard to do since I have had symptoms since 6 dpo........)
> 
> 
> Geminus- the 6th may be good enough....get those :spermy: where they can wait for that eggie.
> 
> 
> So as I age my memory is not the greatest..:dohh:hahaha.... anyone interested in getting a ticker so i can remember where you are in your cycle....so I can stress about you and NOT me..??? LOL
> 
> So looks like my AF is due wed.....I only have 1 test left so....... lets hope the last 8 days of kller boobs is a good sign...




hoping for your BFP even though I will be insanely jealous!!!!!! where do i get a ticker?


----------



## CHILLbilly

"chillbilly no husband has not got the swimmers checked I think he is to embarrassed to do so,I did put him on 1000mga day of Vitamin C and 50mg of Zinc, all for sperm count motility,and to help for healthy DNA I hope if anything this will help if there is a issue, just started Vitamins this month so it has only been not quite 2 weeks on vit. Another thing dont know what docs. next step is,had the tubal reversal done in louiville kentucky,and I live in West Virginia,a very long haul, But went with doc.Levin because he was affordable and excellent turn outs, he follows me through til i concieve and through my first tri.,If any further testing needs to done so it wont cost me I have to go there, it was included with the cost of the sergery, and free IVF if needed."

I am jealous you get free invitro!!!!!! If I had 2 blocked tubes instead of just one....I would get free invitro BUT not the case....

Have you thought about just going for invitro.....instead of tryin on your own..... Might save you some time, alot of headaches...ect.


iwantanother - website is on my ticker...thats the date line under my posts.... I would forget what day i am on if i didn;t have mine..LOL.. you make it then copy and paste onto your edit signature ( under your profile options...)


----------



## Halle71

Tiatammy - you should def get your OH checked out just in case.
One of my best friends, now 44, started ttc when she was about 40. After 18 months they both got tested and she was fine, but over 90% of his sperm were duds. They paid for three rounds of IVF but it was too late. If they had both been tested at the start those few months could have made all the difference because she was told she was perfectly healthy.

Chillbilly - I was one of your cycle buddies a couple of years ago. Sorry to see you still trying but it seems that you are having some luck and getting some answers now. Surely it has to be your turn next? x

Re tickers - has anyone tried any phone apps to track their cycle? I'm using P-tracker on my iPhone and it's great. Basically Fertility Friend for free. Or £1.99!


----------



## tiatammy

CHILLbilly said:


> "chillbilly no husband has not got the swimmers checked I think he is to embarrassed to do so,I did put him on 1000mga day of Vitamin C and 50mg of Zinc, all for sperm count motility,and to help for healthy DNA I hope if anything this will help if there is a issue, just started Vitamins this month so it has only been not quite 2 weeks on vit. Another thing dont know what docs. next step is,had the tubal reversal done in louiville kentucky,and I live in West Virginia,a very long haul, But went with doc.Levin because he was affordable and excellent turn outs, he follows me through til i concieve and through my first tri.,If any further testing needs to done so it wont cost me I have to go there, it was included with the cost of the sergery, and free IVF if needed."
> 
> I am jealous you get free invitro!!!!!! If I had 2 blocked tubes instead of just one....I would get free invitro BUT not the case....
> 
> Have you thought about just going for invitro.....instead of tryin on your own..... Might save you some time, alot of headaches...ect.
> 
> 
> iwantanother - website is on my ticker...thats the date line under my posts.... I would forget what day i am on if i didn;t have mine..LOL.. you make it then copy and paste onto your edit signature ( under your profile options...)

chillbilly Yes I have thought about that and just might do it., but have to send my last temp chart to doc. and I quess go from there,and of course Doc. has not checked my tubes yet to see if they are blocked, he needs to get on the ball I am getting:growlmad::growlmad:or I will have to change doc. this has been goting on since april something has to give. How have you been?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

Halle71 said:


> Tiatammy - you should def get your OH checked out just in case.
> One of my best friends, now 44, started ttc when she was about 40. After 18 months they both got tested and she was fine, but over 90% of his sperm were duds. They paid for three rounds of IVF but it was too late. If they had both been tested at the start those few months could have made all the difference because she was told she was perfectly healthy.
> 
> Chillbilly - I was one of your cycle buddies a couple of years ago. Sorry to see you still trying but it seems that you are having some luck and getting some answers now. Surely it has to be your turn next? x
> 
> Re tickers - has anyone tried any phone apps to track their cycle? I'm using P-tracker on my iPhone and it's great. Basically Fertility Friend for free. Or £1.99!

Hi Halle71:hugs: I did say something about that to my OH last night that doc. will prob. order that, but of course he said nothing no feed back it made me so :growlmad:,not a ok hun no prob. or thats fine nothing:growlmad:.Well I have to send my temp chart to my doc. in a couple of days as soon as :witch shows its ugly face I do hope it doesnt show, but you know how that goes. thankyou so much for all your replies it means so much to have someone to talk to:hugs::hugs::hugs:sending :dust::dust:


----------



## love2006

hello Eveyone, I am 40 and my hubbie 44, ttc for 1 year. 3 miscarriages during the past year, last one 09-2011. 10-2011 meet with the RE for the first visit. Today scheduled for HSG. I looking forward to having many bubbies during this journey.


----------



## love2006

tiatammy said:


> Halle71 said:
> 
> 
> Tiatammy - you should def get your OH checked out just in case.
> One of my best friends, now 44, started ttc when she was about 40. After 18 months they both got tested and she was fine, but over 90% of his sperm were duds. They paid for three rounds of IVF but it was too late. If they had both been tested at the start those few months could have made all the difference because she was told she was perfectly healthy.
> 
> Chillbilly - I was one of your cycle buddies a couple of years ago. Sorry to see you still trying but it seems that you are having some luck and getting some answers now. Surely it has to be your turn next? x
> 
> Re tickers - has anyone tried any phone apps to track their cycle? I'm using P-tracker on my iPhone and it's great. Basically Fertility Friend for free. Or £1.99!
> 
> Hi Halle71:hugs: I did say something about that to my OH last night that doc. will prob. order that, but of course he said nothing no feed back it made me so :growlmad:,not a ok hun no prob. or thats fine nothing:growlmad:.Well I have to send my temp chart to my doc. in a couple of days as soon as :witch shows its ugly face I do hope it doesnt show, but you know how that goes. thankyou so much for all your replies it means so much to have someone to talk to:hugs::hugs::hugs:sending :dust::dust:Click to expand...

I hope I am replying the correct way. I am very new to this. Tiatammy, I am having the same issue with my husband. My MD wanted my husband to get a sperm analysis and chromosomal test done. When I told him about it he was very quiet and said nothing. When I pressed the topic he was very defensive as if I did something wrong. I decided to wait until after I get my HSG done, which is today, to talk to him again. I think this time I will have my MD give us the results in person so she can tell him the importance of the test. My husbands hesitation is because he already has a 13 year old son, therefore he believes he is fine. I know with time he will get the test.


----------



## tiatammy

love2006 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halle71 said:
> 
> 
> Tiatammy - you should def get your OH checked out just in case.
> One of my best friends, now 44, started ttc when she was about 40. After 18 months they both got tested and she was fine, but over 90% of his sperm were duds. They paid for three rounds of IVF but it was too late. If they had both been tested at the start those few months could have made all the difference because she was told she was perfectly healthy.
> 
> Chillbilly - I was one of your cycle buddies a couple of years ago. Sorry to see you still trying but it seems that you are having some luck and getting some answers now. Surely it has to be your turn next? x
> 
> Re tickers - has anyone tried any phone apps to track their cycle? I'm using P-tracker on my iPhone and it's great. Basically Fertility Friend for free. Or £1.99!
> 
> Hi Halle71:hugs: I did say something about that to my OH last night that doc. will prob. order that, but of course he said nothing no feed back it made me so :growlmad:,not a ok hun no prob. or thats fine nothing:growlmad:.Well I have to send my temp chart to my doc. in a couple of days as soon as :witch shows its ugly face I do hope it doesnt show, but you know how that goes. thankyou so much for all your replies it means so much to have someone to talk to:hugs::hugs::hugs:sending :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope I am replying the correct way. I am very new to this. Tiatammy, I am having the same issue with my husband. My MD wanted my husband to get a sperm analysis and chromosomal test done. When I told him about it he was very quiet and said nothing. When I pressed the topic he was very defensive as if I did something wrong. I decided to wait until after I get my HSG done, which is today, to talk to him again. I think this time I will have my MD give us the results in person so she can tell him the importance of the test. My husbands hesitation is because he already has a 13 year old son, therefore he believes he is fine. I know with time he will get the test.Click to expand...

Love2006 I am so frustrated with hubby he just at times acts like these measures are not important on his part:nope::growlmad::growlmad:and then they wonder why us women stick together:haha:hope your testing goes well keep intouch lots of:hugs::hugs:and:dust:to you.


----------



## love2006

Hey Tiatammy, I hope all is well. I had my HSG done on monday and found out I have a fibroid :cry::cry:. Needless to say I was very sad. My RE said the fibroid could cause MC. I am scheduled for surgery in two weeks to have the fibroid removed. I am trying very hard to be positive about this, but it is dificult. The thought of surgery is bring back very bad memories of my first pregnancy. My first pregnancy in 2010 was terminated via surgery at 19wks because of chromosomal abnormalities. 
Once the fibroid is removed we have to wait a cycle before we can ttc. I am staying hopeful that 2012 will be my year to do the HAPPY FEET DANCE!


----------



## SWLondonMum

Hi all, I'm 39 and have been TTC #2 for nearly 18mths (m/c Dec 2010, just found out that fertility tests 4yrs ago (just before #1) showed low fertillity (egg quality) so waiting for tests now on UK NHS to see how much worse things are now....Hoping I can still conceive naturally but will consider other options once we know what they are....hate the long waits on the NHS to find out! 
:dust: to everyone


----------



## iwantanother

:happydance:pos. OPK today! come home hubby!


----------



## tiatammy

love2006 said:


> Hey Tiatammy, I hope all is well. I had my HSG done on monday and found out I have a fibroid :cry::cry:. Needless to say I was very sad. My RE said the fibroid could cause MC. I am scheduled for surgery in two weeks to have the fibroid removed. I am trying very hard to be positive about this, but it is dificult. The thought of surgery is bring back very bad memories of my first pregnancy. My first pregnancy in 2010 was terminated via surgery at 19wks because of chromosomal abnormalities.
> Once the fibroid is removed we have to wait a cycle before we can ttc. I am staying hopeful that 2012 will be my year to do the HAPPY FEET DANCE!

Love 2006 I am so sorry to jear that sweetheart, but all is not lost sweetheart the good thing is you still can try, its sounds like you have really had a fough road to travel hun, but think positive, and dont loose hope, and I will keep you in my prayers. If you need to talk I am here. I also have a thread of my own go to search this link and type in LMP 10/21/11 26 to 28 day cycle need a buddy.. I would to be your buddy:hugs::hugs: I wish you lots of:dust::dust: sweetheart, Talk to you soon and keep intouch. What were your symptoms of this fibroid?


----------



## tiatammy

iwantanother said:


> :happydance:pos. OPK today! come home hubby!

Wanyanother good luck on tour POS. OPK, get to work sweety:thumbup::happydance::happydance:, hopfully you will see a BFP real soon. lots of :dust::dust:to you. Waiting to get my POS> OPK on cycle day 4 right now I normally get a Pos. OPK any where between cycle day 10 and 12. Keep intouch.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## iwantanother

tiatammy said:


> iwantanother said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:pos. OPK today! come home hubby!
> 
> Wanyanother good luck on tour POS. OPK, get to work sweety:thumbup::happydance::happydance:, hopfully you will see a BFP real soon. lots of :dust::dust:to you. Waiting to get my POS> OPK on cycle day 4 right now I normally get a Pos. OPK any where between cycle day 10 and 12. Keep intouch.:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Today is CD12. I have been getting pos opk usually on 13 and 14, but just decided to check late today. so it is earlier than usual. glad i caught it! i just didnt want to stress to much this month and buy so many tests! hubby is on his way home. thanks for the baby dust and positive thoughts!!!!!!!

I have a good feeling about this month :) :thumbup:

Good luck to you. waiting for pos opk and then 2ww. all this waiting is tough!


----------



## iwantanother

well if you could only pick 1 day to DTD which day would it be? the 1st day the opk is positive (mine is usually pos for 2 days) the second day or after that?????? doesnt look like hubby will be ready for another round of fun tonight. i got my first pos opk around 3:00 yesterday and DTD around midnight. how does my timing sound?


----------



## love2006

tiatammy said:


> love2006 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tiatammy, I hope all is well. I had my HSG done on monday and found out I have a fibroid :cry::cry:. Needless to say I was very sad. My RE said the fibroid could cause MC. I am scheduled for surgery in two weeks to have the fibroid removed. I am trying very hard to be positive about this, but it is dificult. The thought of surgery is bring back very bad memories of my first pregnancy. My first pregnancy in 2010 was terminated via surgery at 19wks because of chromosomal abnormalities.
> Once the fibroid is removed we have to wait a cycle before we can ttc. I am staying hopeful that 2012 will be my year to do the HAPPY FEET DANCE!
> 
> Love 2006 I am so sorry to jear that sweetheart, but all is not lost sweetheart the good thing is you still can try, its sounds like you have really had a fough road to travel hun, but think positive, and dont loose hope, and I will keep you in my prayers. If you need to talk I am here. I also have a thread of my own go to search this link and type in LMP 10/21/11 26 to 28 day cycle need a buddy.. I would to be your buddy:hugs::hugs: I wish you lots of:dust::dust: sweetheart, Talk to you soon and keep intouch. What were your symptoms of this fibroid?Click to expand...

I did not have any symptoms. Most women have very very very heavy cycles that could or could not be prolonged. My mother and my sister had them, so I was not completely shocked with the news. Thank you for your words of encouragement.


----------



## tiatammy

love2006 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love2006 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tiatammy, I hope all is well. I had my HSG done on monday and found out I have a fibroid :cry::cry:. Needless to say I was very sad. My RE said the fibroid could cause MC. I am scheduled for surgery in two weeks to have the fibroid removed. I am trying very hard to be positive about this, but it is dificult. The thought of surgery is bring back very bad memories of my first pregnancy. My first pregnancy in 2010 was terminated via surgery at 19wks because of chromosomal abnormalities.
> Once the fibroid is removed we have to wait a cycle before we can ttc. I am staying hopeful that 2012 will be my year to do the HAPPY FEET DANCE!
> 
> Love 2006 I am so sorry to jear that sweetheart, but all is not lost sweetheart the good thing is you still can try, its sounds like you have really had a fough road to travel hun, but think positive, and dont loose hope, and I will keep you in my prayers. If you need to talk I am here. I also have a thread of my own go to search this link and type in LMP 10/21/11 26 to 28 day cycle need a buddy.. I would to be your buddy:hugs::hugs: I wish you lots of:dust::dust: sweetheart, Talk to you soon and keep intouch. What were your symptoms of this fibroid?Click to expand...
> 
> I did not have any symptoms. Most women have very very very heavy cycles that could or could not be prolonged. My mother and my sister had them, so I was not completely shocked with the news. Thank you for your words of encouragement.Click to expand...

Love2006 you are so very welcome all us women here need as much as encouragement as we can get, and all the support we can get, we are here for each other for support just to listen to maybe a hug or even a cry and most of all once in awhile we need a laugh, just hang in there sweetheart things will work out for the best.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## iwantanother

oh the 2WW! so impatient. totally looking for any clues and its only CD 15 . ugh give me strength. thinking of all the things i couldve done. sad hubby didnt go for round 2 on second day of pos OPK. 
OPK was def positive on Sat. around 3pm the most positive result i have seen. was positive again on Sunday around 12 noon. DTD sat around midnight or little before.
Any thoughts?


----------



## iwantanother

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone! Be thankful for what you have and work for what you want ! 

Still in 2ww. testing next week.

Hope someone has good news this month.
Sorry for everyone who is working through a rough spot! God Bless you!


----------



## Kismo

Hello Ladies, last month we weren't planning on trying but thought I might be, however wasn't.... so, now this has prompted us to actively try. However due to my partner being away, we DTD yesterday, the day after abundant EWCM and yesterday I felt some mighty twinges on left side, after a few days of grumbling twinges. So, I am hoping that was the egg releasing. I had mild grumblings on the right side later on in the night. So, I reckon then that I am 1dpo today and 1 day past doing the deed. Do you reckon little eggy would have come out just in time for the little swimmers to meet up??? Or have I left it too late. He's off again today so am thinking the last 24 hrs would probably be our only chance for this cycle. Just to let you know, I have a 22 month old daughter. I got pregnant last December and had a missed miscarriage in late Jan, which resulted in me then miscarrying the little thing at home and bleeding til I almost passed out, ended up in hospital as there was some tissue left inside me and I had to have this surgically removed and stay in overnight. Awful experience which left me bleeding for the following 3 months. I was still breastfeeding my little one all this time and felt quite weak and washed out. So...am back to full fitness again, been on many supps, organic diet, no alcohol for well over 2 years due to breastfeeding, don't smoke and weaned my daughter when she was 18 months, so hoping we can add to our little brood soon. I am 41 now so trying to squeeze one more little bubb out. Hope you are all keeping positive and lots of love to you all.


----------



## detlic

Hi Kismo, I am in the same boat with you, but I am 44, almost 45 and trying for #2. I am more insulin resistant and overweight then before pregnancy. But, don't give up, I got my first at 42


----------



## Madeline

detlic said:


> Hi Kismo, I am in the same boat with you, but I am 44, almost 45 and trying for #2. I am more insulin resistant and overweight then before pregnancy. But, don't give up, I got my first at 42

Hi Detlic and ladies

we are trying for our first and I am 42. Its nice to hear that its possible. I am also overweight actually more the overweight and working towards losing the weight. I fluctuate between just thinking its going to happen and then panicking that we have left it too long or that something will go wrong. 

We are deciding whether to try this cycle which is in the next day or two for the first time or to wait a month so I have chance to lost a little more weight and get a little fitter. Good luck with #2 I really hope you get good news soon. Fingers crossed for everyone else as well:)

Madeline xx


----------



## Kismo

detlic said:


> Hi Kismo, I am in the same boat with you, but I am 44, almost 45 and trying for #2. I am more insulin resistant and overweight then before pregnancy. But, don't give up, I got my first at 42

Thanks detlic ! Well, I know my body is feeling super healthy and charged,I just hope my little eggies are the sameway too. Wow! How are you doing with your trying? How long have you been trying for? Is there anything special you are taking now? I always imagined I would have three kids. If I am successful (pray to God) then I always thought , why not have one more at 43 or so.:flower: It's surely within our abilities as women in our forties otherwise why do we have menopause in our fifties? Because we were made to still produce and carry babies until then. xx:flower:


----------



## Kismo

Madeline said:


> detlic said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kismo, I am in the same boat with you, but I am 44, almost 45 and trying for #2. I am more insulin resistant and overweight then before pregnancy. But, don't give up, I got my first at 42
> 
> Hi Detlic and ladies
> 
> we are trying for our first and I am 42. Its nice to hear that its possible. I am also overweight actually more the overweight and working towards losing the weight. I fluctuate between just thinking its going to happen and then panicking that we have left it too long or that something will go wrong.
> 
> We are deciding whether to try this cycle which is in the next day or two for the first time or to wait a month so I have chance to lost a little more weight and get a little fitter. Good luck with #2 I really hope you get good news soon. Fingers crossed for everyone else as well:)
> 
> Madeline xxClick to expand...

Morning Madeline! Statistics say that ladies over 40, who are deemed overweight have more chances of conceiving multiples! How long have you been trying for??? Are you taking any supplements like vitex, maca or anything special? I tell you what I have been taking for the last 3 months, in more of an attempt to get my eggs super healthy, since I have a daughter plus have had a miscarriage, which I hope and pray to not repeat :-


Organic diet, with little red meat
Lots of salads, fruit (am more a savoury person, so mostly veg)
Nuts and seeds
No trans fats, plenty olive oil, flaxseed sometimes, cyder vinegar and lemon/lime juices in salads
Home made practically everything, rarely eat out
I still have a bad habit of eating chocolate though, and crisps :blush:
Drink lots of water, don't drink juice at all, no diet sodas but sometimes fruit squash mixed with water (to take my supplements).
Still drink a cup of coffee in the morning
Herbal Teas sometimes (green tea, acai tea) or Black Tea

Supplements :

CoQ10 - 180mg 
Chlorella - 2g 
Vitamin D3 - 1000 iu
Cod Liver Oil - 550mg
Brewer's Yeast (B vit complex) 3000mg
Multivit containing 400mcg Folic Acid plus other phytonutrients
Agnus Castus (Vitex) - 800mg
Vitamin C Powder in water (2500mg) however reduce this amount to 1000mg around Ovulation time, since it can dry up EWCM if you take too much.
I have Maca powder however when and if I take it, it makes me feel a little out of control and gives me diahorrea so have not really taken much.


I feel super charged and healthy, the vitamin C for a start has started to help my bad back (from epidural) heal and I generally feel like I have masses of energy, so pray that my blood has been cleansed, my womb has been repaired and my general immune system is at its optimum state so that my little eggies are healthy. So.......only time will tell if this has worked.

I had a very long cycle last month so was a bit concerned about that (45 days) so that's why I started Vitex this month, I appear to have ovulated 5 days earlier than I did last month, so that in itself is a good thing.

Let me know what you are doing differently. I wish you all the very best and to all the ladies on here XXXX :flower:


----------



## Kismo

also forgot to add... I haven't drunk alcohol for over 2 years as I was breastfeeding/pregnant etc. and have not resumed the habit. Nor do I smoke. I never have anyway.

I just hope that all these efforts I have put in pay off! xxx


----------



## jenncha

I am 39, 40 in April. TTC #2 DS is 13. I have had 4 m/c in the last 13 years and the most recent was 2 yrs ago. I for sure thought I was done but then met the love of my life and he has no children so here we go. I have just begun TTC this cycle. Because of my m/c history my dr has me on prometrium cd14-28 to help my lining. I am also taking 75mg DHEA a day. Anyone with experience with either??? I fear the prometrium gives me the same side effects as pregnancy symptoms. I had gastric bypass surgery in 08 and lost 145lbs so I feel healthy and ready to do this. I now have a very stress free life. Major stress I think caused the previous m/c's. I am also looking for a buddy. I am charting but again fear the prometrium messes with my temps.

I concieved DS with clomid 14 yrs ago. So if we are no pg in a couple months we will try the challenge again.

So excited!!


----------



## iwantanother

jenncha said:


> I am 39, 40 in April. TTC #2 DS is 13. I have had 4 m/c in the last 13 years and the most recent was 2 yrs ago. I for sure thought I was done but then met the love of my life and he has no children so here we go. I have just begun TTC this cycle. Because of my m/c history my dr has me on prometrium cd14-28 to help my lining. I am also taking 75mg DHEA a day. Anyone with experience with either??? I fear the prometrium gives me the same side effects as pregnancy symptoms. I had gastric bypass surgery in 08 and lost 145lbs so I feel healthy and ready to do this. I now have a very stress free life. Major stress I think caused the previous m/c's. I am also looking for a buddy. I am charting but again fear the prometrium messes with my temps.
> 
> I concieved DS with clomid 14 yrs ago. So if we are no pg in a couple months we will try the challenge again.
> 
> So excited!!

Glad you found us. Welcome!


----------



## iwantanother

2ww is almost over. no tests in the house so I wont test too early! AF is due Friday! fxd!!! feel like i always do at this point in my cycle. hope thats not a bad sign!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hi girls............ My computer has been broken for almost 2 weeks...grrrrrrrr

Hows everyone doing????? I see iwantanother is getting close to testing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and remember pregnancy symptoms are almost the same os periiod symptoms..... so no stressing!!!!

I'm going to reread everyones posts as I have been out of the loop for a bit..... ( effing computers and the geeks who fix them..haha)

so I got AF cd 28 just liek I always do....BUT this cycle got to try some Clomid...... Dr. prescribed 150mg.....kind of on the high end of dosages.... hope it doesnt mess up my lining/ cm..... will have to wait and see.
was told to BD cd 14,16,18,20..... here's to a full week of bonkin..LOL

haille- nice to see you back....Good luck with #2......


----------



## tiatammy

iwantanother said:


> 2ww is almost over. no tests in the house so I wont test too early! AF is due Friday! fxd!!! feel like i always do at this point in my cycle. hope thats not a bad sign!

Hi iwantanother this is tia here, i do pray for your BFP. I am also on my 2 week waith as of right now I also pray for a BFP for around christmas that would be a wonderful present. lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you sweetie


----------



## tiatammy

CHILLbilly said:


> Hi girls............ My computer has been broken for almost 2 weeks...grrrrrrrr
> 
> Hows everyone doing????? I see iwantanother is getting close to testing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> and remember pregnancy symptoms are almost the same os periiod symptoms..... so no stressing!!!!
> 
> I'm going to reread everyones posts as I have been out of the loop for a bit..... ( effing computers and the geeks who fix them..haha)
> 
> so I got AF cd 28 just liek I always do....BUT this cycle got to try some Clomid...... Dr. prescribed 150mg.....kind of on the high end of dosages.... hope it doesnt mess up my lining/ cm..... will have to wait and see.
> was told to BD cd 14,16,18,20..... here's to a full week of bonkin..LOL
> 
> haille- nice to see you back....Good luck with #2......

Hi chillybilly do hope that the clomid helps sweetheart, maybe this will do the trick sweetheart, I am as of right now on my 2week wait, I hope for a BFP for around christmas that would be a wonderful chritmas gift, lots of prayers and :dust::dust: to you sweetie.


----------



## love2006

Welcome Jenncha, You will find alot of support on this thread


----------



## iwantanother

ugh! feeling crampy. think AF is on her way. sad


----------



## dmari123

CHILLbilly said:


> Hi there...... 40 and still trying for #1.](*,)
> Met OH when i was 33......
> Had a surprise pregnanc that ended in MC. Nov 07.....
> tried with not even a hint of a bfp until March 11..sadly ended in a "sort of " etopic....implant to high in uterus, but not in tubes...so after 4 month of waiting, after methotrixate shot..i am here again.
> We just had a family wedding ceremony in oct :wedding: ( we eloped nov 11/10 )
> and i am now in my 2ww and really hoping this is it.... I have a few symptoms so :loopy:
> 
> would love to have some cycle buddies my age or older :hugs:

t


----------



## dmari123

Hi Chillbilly. I'm new to this site and your story sounds similar to mine. I'm 40 and am TTC baby#2. I started in July of this year and I used a digital OPK and it worked on the first try. My husband and I was so excited and couldn't believe it worked so quickly. However our excitement ended 6 weeks later in miscarriage and we've been trying ever since to conceive again. Unfortunately, the quick success I had with the monitor has not been repeated so far. I'm in the 2WW now at 10 DPO with my AF expected in 3 days. I have no symptoms so I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. I'm really starting to get nervous, anxious, disappointed and scared. I should be glad that I was able to get pregnant so quickly, but now I'm wondering if it's a fluke. Going on these sites and hearing people's stories does seem to help in staying positive.


----------



## iwantanother

AF is due tom. ugh! almost done waiting!


----------



## iwantanother

AF :( on to December


----------



## tiatammy

iwantanother said:


> AF :( on to December

I know how you feel iwantanother I believe af is going to show her ugky face to me too,temps are dropping, af will be due in 4 days:cry::cry:, it is becoming harder and harder with each passing month, sorry :hugs: we have to hang in there sweetheart:hugs:


----------



## CHILLbilly

iwantanother---- so sorry to hear about AF,...... Here's to a Christmas BFP!!!!!!:xmas10:!!!!!!!!!!

dmari- It is sooo hard to get pregnant and then loose it so soon after!!! Big hugs to you!:hugs: Hope this is your cycle to get your:bfp:

I'm trying to stay positive for the next 2 weeks..... Not sure when AF is due .... because of the clomid. i sure did feel different types of O pains.....mostly on cd 17. So.... will count down from there. 

Hope this Christmas we all get or already have our :bfp:


----------



## CHILLbilly

tia tammy- good luck in 4 days.......Hope the witch :witch: doesn't show!!!!!


----------



## iwantanother

I have never temped before. anyone want to give me a quick crash course?


----------



## CHILLbilly

from what I have ead..... you need an ovulation thermometer..needs to have 2 decimal points not like the normal thermo's.......
have to take temps in bed ame time every day and no moving around as it can raise your temps.
when you chart every day you will see the ovulation spike.... it tells you after u ovulate..so must watch your charts I guess....

another good thing about temping.....just before you are expecting AF...you will get rise of temps if pregnant..or they drop if not.

i have never tempted as i get up at different times..( OH gets up at 5:30 ..and I toss and turn until I get up hours later) plus I think I would obsess about it...... I obsess enough..haha.


If I am wrong please someone correct me......

have you tried ovulation sticks??


----------



## tiatammy

CHILLbilly said:


> tia tammy- good luck in 4 days.......Hope the witch :witch: doesn't show!!!!!

Thankyou chillybilly I hope it doesnt show either. now just found out hubby has to go for more test he might be diabetic the one test came back on the high side, I just dont know how much more bad knews IU am going to be able to take:cry:,Then my dad he finds out his kidneys are failing has to go on a dialysis machine, it has really been nuts:cry::cry::cry:.I an getting so down in spirits, my dad is all I have left as far as parents my mom died years ago with luegaretts dicease,,,, hope this finds you well and happy:hugs::friends:


----------



## iwantanother

thanks for the help. does the spike come when you ovulate or before. i do use OPK usually get a pos on CD 12 or 13. lasts 2 days which is weird. the pos tells me i will ovulate in the next 12-48 hrs? i think i need to temp to pinpoint how soon or late after pos OPK i ovulate. i think thats why we keep missing. idk just looking and obsessing of course!!!! so sorry for everone having troubles! god bless!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Thankyou chillybilly I hope it doesnt show either. now just found out hubby has to go for more test he might be diabetic the one test came back on the high side, I just dont know how much more bad knews IU am going to be able to take:cry:,Then my dad he finds out his kidneys are failing has to go on a dialysis machine, it has really been nuts:cry::cry::cry:.I an getting so down in spirits, my dad is all I have left as far as parents my mom died years ago with luegaretts dicease,,,, hope this finds you well and happy:hugs::friends:[/QUOTE]


:hugs::hug:
so sorry to hear you are getting so much bad news.....
We're here for you. For venting frustration, to give support, advice, or just to lend an ear....
I really do hope you and your family get thro this!!!


----------



## iwantanother

CD9 waiting for ovulation around CD12-14. then fx'd for christmas day (or day after) BFP!


----------



## CHILLbilly

I like the sound of a christmas BFP.....that takes the sting of AF away for sure.......

I'm waiting it out...O'd last Friday so figure AF due this friday... but am on climid so no idea....
want to test early so badly......maybe wed/thursday...


----------



## Primroses

Hi! I started a new thread since I'm new here and didn't know that all these 35+threads already existed. This is what I wrote:

I took a pregnancy test 10 days ago, which was positive. A bit of a surprise, because of my age, even though we have been trying for another baby for a while. Our first child, a boy, is now 3 years old and we had to wait about 10 years before he arrived. I've conceived naturally. I did try IVF twice, a few years back, but didn't get pregnant from that. I've previously had four miscarriages (that I know of), the last one in september last year and the first three before having my son. My husband and I are quite amazed that there is a sligth possibility, after all, that our son will have a sister or brother.

Obviously, I'm very nervous that this pregnancy will end in a miscarriage. I'm going on a scan (vaginal ultrasound) on Dec 23. I'm also thinking of my age and hoping that I will have the energy for this, now and in the future. My husband is 6 years younger.

I've had a few health issues since I hade my son, with inflammations in different joints and herniated discs in my lower back. I'm dreading for this to get worse. I'm, generally, otherwise a fit person. I excersise regularly 2-4 times a week. I had an easy pregnancy, when expecting my son, just sciatica for about two months. I exercised at my gym (2-3/week) up until one week before my c-section.

Any other older mums to be out there who want to share their thoughts? Or other mums to be in general, of course.


----------



## Primroses

I might add that my son was born two months before I turned 44 - so there's certainly hope for all of you in here!


----------



## tiatammy

CHILLbilly said:


> tia tammy- good luck in 4 days.......Hope the witch :witch: doesn't show!!!!!

chillybilly thankyou so far AF has not showed no symptoms of it showing either so far usually get AF anywhere between cycle day 26 to cycle day 28 as of now I am on cycle day 29, have not taken a test yet going to give it another day or 2, I pray this is it.:hugs:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Oh my !!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Tiatammy.....I really hope this is it for you!!!!!!!!!!:hugs::thumbup:

I have to wait til friday to test!!
Hope we can be bump buddies......:yipee:

primrose......congrats and hope a few of us can join you in 1st tri soon.......


----------



## Tori4

tiatammy said:


> CHILLbilly said:
> 
> 
> tia tammy- good luck in 4 days.......Hope the witch :witch: doesn't show!!!!!
> 
> chillybilly thankyou so far AF has not showed no symptoms of it showing either so far usually get AF anywhere between cycle day 26 to cycle day 28 as of now I am on cycle day 29, have not taken a test yet going to give it another day or 2, I pray this is it.:hugs:Click to expand...

Oh so exciting Tiatammy, crossing my fingers and toes for you. Good luck!
Chillbilly are you testing Friday?


----------



## lhendie

hi, i am 40 also. miscarried last year. been ttc again. kinda new here. i will be your buddy. i am 3dpo, having some weird symptoms, hope we got it this time. baby dust to all.


----------



## iwantanother

ok need some advice! pos opk today. mine usually lasts 2 days (pos OPK CD 12 and CD13) Hubby is tired went to work at 4:30 am. i was hoping to DTD tues wed thur minimum. would it be really bad to skip today? AAAAAH ! just wish he would do it anyway, but not sure he will go for it! esp 3 days in a row!


----------



## dmari123

Good luck to you Chillbilly...I hope we all get a BFP this month. I'm on day 10 and CBEM says 'High' for the 2nd day. It seems a little early, but can't argue with the machine. So I'm in BD mode and hope this time my husband's little guys make it to their destination and the miracle can happen. This is my third cycle TTC and I know that's not long, but it's so discouraging when AF comes. The hardest part is knowing that I conceived in July on my first time trying. I couldn't believe it - I thought that the CBEM was a miracle worker. I guess after the miscarriage I thought it could happen that quickly again and now I'm finding it's not that easy. It's downright stressful. I'm 40 years old and I can just hear that clock ticking away and each month that goes by I hear it louder and louder. I have to keep reminding myself that I was able to get pregnant 4 months ago and I should be able to again. If it doesn't happen this month I have an appointment with my doctor in Jan to figure out next steps. I started BBT charting so we'll see if that tells me anything. Anyway, I send baby dust to all and hope that the miracle happens for all of us this month. Thanks for listening...it's great to know I can share with people who really understand what it's like to go through this and the craziness that accompanies it. Good luck!


----------



## tiatammy

CHILLbilly said:


> Oh my !!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Tiatammy.....I really hope this is it for you!!!!!!!!!!:hugs::thumbup:
> 
> I have to wait til friday to test!!
> Hope we can be bump buddies......:yipee:
> 
> primrose......congrats and hope a few of us can join you in 1st tri soon.......

Well chillybilly my wait is over the :witch:arrived late yesterday:cry::cry::cry:going on to December I just dont know how much more I can take?:nope: Thank you all for all of the crossing of the fingers and toes,:hugs: going on 8 months now:cry:I think I have tried everything in the book, dont know what the problem is?:nope::nope:sending all you ladies lots of :dust::dust:and :hugs::hugs:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Tori4- I think I'm due for AF on sat.:shrug:..cycle is different as I am using Clomid for the first time... so I really don't know anything..haha except i had O pains all day long on cd 18.

lhendie- welcome...an 3dpo...I recommend you DO NOT symptom spot during the next 2 weeks..haha it will drive you crazy..:wacko:..... but if you do we are here to help you...LOL
and s sorry you had to go thro a MC last year!!!


iwantanother...... Dr.s recommend eery t\other day..but then if you miss a day then its almst 3 days without...so... make him take a nap when he gets home from work..hahaha Hope you get in some good :sex: 


dmari123- i hear ya about that clock tickng...I started late at 36...( surprise pregnancy that ended in mC)..... Started TTC on my 37th b-day.... 3 yrs later finially got my BFP..but ended in an etopic. and i fear time is running out on good eggs..... Tryng to not stress about that cause that will make things worse...
I have a friend that found out after 10 months TTC that she ovulated early on cd10.......so there you go....get to baby making..LOL:winkwink:

Tiatammy...... :hugs: so sorry!!!!! 
I don't know your history...but have you been to Dr. to get Sperm test.....or lap and dye test...I had the die test and found out I had a blocked tube....... I hope you can save yourself some time and stress by seeing a dr. Its scarey but having info does put your mind at ease.....

I just added you as a friend....because if you see my friends list 95% of them have gotten pregnant after being my friend..bahaha hey try anything..LOL


----------



## tiatammy

CHILLbilly said:


> Tori4- I think I'm due for AF on sat.:shrug:..cycle is different as I am using Clomid for the first time... so I really don't know anything..haha except i had O pains all day long on cd 18.
> 
> lhendie- welcome...an 3dpo...I recommend you DO NOT symptom spot during the next 2 weeks..haha it will drive you crazy..:wacko:..... but if you do we are here to help you...LOL
> and s sorry you had to go thro a MC last year!!!
> 
> 
> iwantanother...... Dr.s recommend eery t\other day..but then if you miss a day then its almst 3 days without...so... make him take a nap when he gets home from work..hahaha Hope you get in some good :sex:
> 
> 
> dmari123- i hear ya about that clock tickng...I started late at 36...( surprise pregnancy that ended in mC)..... Started TTC on my 37th b-day.... 3 yrs later finially got my BFP..but ended in an etopic. and i fear time is running out on good eggs..... Tryng to not stress about that cause that will make things worse...
> I have a friend that found out after 10 months TTC that she ovulated early on cd10.......so there you go....get to baby making..LOL:winkwink:
> 
> Tiatammy...... :hugs: so sorry!!!!!
> I don't know your history...but have you been to Dr. to get Sperm test.....or lap and dye test...I had the die test and found out I had a blocked tube....... I hope you can save yourself some time and stress by seeing a dr. Its scarey but having info does put your mind at ease.....
> 
> I just added you as a friend....because if you see my friends list 95% of them have gotten pregnant after being my friend..bahaha hey try anything..LOL

Hey chillybilly I hope I done it right I did except you as a friend on the email I recieved, and as of today my husband sent a email to doc. to send him orders to have a sperm anaylisis done, so have to keep my fingers crossed, and as for me all I have had done is a FSH to make sure I was not in menapause or premenapause and I am not in either catagory so thats a plus beings I am 40:thumbup:So doc has had me sending him temp charts and tracking ovulation with OPKs and he says everything looks good for me and normal, have not had the dye test yet after the tubal reversal in april of this year so that has not been done, so I quess doc. doesnt think I need it at this point because everything looks good on my charts so far, I dont know:shrug:SO glad you want me as a friend:hugs: Hopefully you will be my goodluck charm:happydance::hugs::thumbup: sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust::friends:


----------



## tiatammy

Chillybilly I will let you know the process, here it goes I have a 19 year old from a previous marriage and my hubby has 3 from a previous marriage the yougest is 11 and we are raising as I speak, had a tubal reversal done in april of this year, sergery went well with 7and half inch tubes on each side, had my tubal done in Louiville Kentucky by Dr. Richard Levin, have been doing temp charts and emailing them to him, and he says they look good, but I am still not pregnant you go figure, Well hubby just emailed him for a order to get a count done, so I quess we will see what the doc. says. I am 40 and My hubby is 50. I am so scared that hubbys count may not be good he drinks lots of coffee and does smoke, maybe the doc. will suggest him to stop both:thumbup::hugs::friends::dust::dust:


----------



## CHILLbilly

tiatammy.... if his results come back low...due to age and lower testosterone...there are mens vitamins he can take to help. the dye test will let u know if your tubes have an blockage....
its all about knowing whats going on with your body...
Hope the business of the holidays will take your mind off of all the TTC!!!!

If I get a visit from :witch: I'm going to :beer::wine:until i am:headspin:and :sick: hahaha


----------



## love2006

tiatammy said:


> Chillybilly I will let you know the process, here it goes I have a 19 year old from a previous marriage and my hubby has 3 from a previous marriage the yougest is 11 and we are raising as I speak, had a tubal reversal done in april of this year, sergery went well with 7and half inch tubes on each side, had my tubal done in Louiville Kentucky by Dr. Richard Levin, have been doing temp charts and emailing them to him, and he says they look good, but I am still not pregnant you go figure, Well hubby just emailed him for a order to get a count done, so I quess we will see what the doc. says. I am 40 and My hubby is 50. I am so scared that hubbys count may not be good he drinks lots of coffee and does smoke, maybe the doc. will suggest him to stop both:thumbup::hugs::friends::dust::dust:

TiaTammy, I have been catching up on the thread. I am so sorry to read about your father on dialysis and your husbands health problems. I am sorry that your cycle started. I agree with everything chillybilly has suggested. I think is worth getting further testing so that you can have peace of mind in knowing that everything is ok with you. You may want to see a fertility specialist if have not so far ( I am not sure if the MD that did your reversal was one). Stay strong and you and everyone else on this journey are in my prayers.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CHILLbilly

So AF got me this morning.....boo!!!!!
Onto 2nd cyce with clomid....i worry my Dr. gave me too large a dose and it may affect my lining thickness......

I'm going to enjoy a beer with my pizza, OH brought home some chocolate cookies ( told him I'm having a "Pity party!!!"

and a cigarette his couin left behind.haha I quit smoking months ago ( i started when planning my wedding....) so its a F-U you body treat!! i know smokign is sooo bad..its just for tonight..
oh well.....Just counting down the days til I O.......


----------



## BoxenOxen

Just wanted to say hi and good luck to everyone!!!!! Also offer some encouragement.
My mom got remarried at 39. She had long thought she couldn't have any more kids after me. About a year later.....surprise!!!! My little sister was born when my mom was 40 years old. Also, on my father's side, I had an aunt get pregnant at 41. It can happen!!!! Lot's of baby dust and lots of luck to you all.


----------



## tiatammy

CHILLbilly said:


> So AF got me this morning.....boo!!!!!
> Onto 2nd cyce with clomid....i worry my Dr. gave me too large a dose and it may affect my lining thickness......
> 
> I'm going to enjoy a beer with my pizza, OH brought home some chocolate cookies ( told him I'm having a "Pity party!!!"
> 
> and a cigarette his couin left behind.haha I quit smoking months ago ( i started when planning my wedding....) so its a F-U you body treat!! i know smokign is sooo bad..its just for tonight..
> oh well.....Just counting down the days til I O.......

HICHILLYBILLY I LOVE YOUR REPLY YOU HAVE GIVEN ME AN IDEA I THINK I WILL HAVE A FEW DRINKS MYSELF, AND YOU KNOWMY HUBBY JUST CALLED AND THE DOC. SAID THE SUGAR TEST HE HAD YESTERDAY CAME BACK ON THE HIGH SIDE NOW OFF TO ANOTHER TEST A 2 HR GLOUGOSE TEST. WHAT NEXT, WAITING ON ORDER FOR THE SPERM ANAYSIS IS DUE TO COME MONDAY THE ORDER THAT IS NOT RESULTS, CHILLYBILLY YOUR POSTS BRING ME LAUGHTER WHEN I READ THEM, THEY MAKE ME SMILE. SO WHAT ARE YOUR PLANS FOR THE HOLIDAYS? mY FERTILE PERIOD IS THE 22ND,23RD,24TH,25TH,AND THE 26TH FIGURE THAT ONE BE NICE TO CONCIEVE THEN. WE WILL SEE I QUESS.:hugs:::hugs:THANKYOU SO VERY MUCH FOR YOUR WORDS OF ENCOURAGENENT IT MEANS MORE THAN YOU KNOW.:friends::hug::dust::dust::xmas9::xmas3:


----------



## tiatammy

love2006 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> Chillybilly I will let you know the process, here it goes I have a 19 year old from a previous marriage and my hubby has 3 from a previous marriage the yougest is 11 and we are raising as I speak, had a tubal reversal done in april of this year, sergery went well with 7and half inch tubes on each side, had my tubal done in Louiville Kentucky by Dr. Richard Levin, have been doing temp charts and emailing them to him, and he says they look good, but I am still not pregnant you go figure, Well hubby just emailed him for a order to get a count done, so I quess we will see what the doc. says. I am 40 and My hubby is 50. I am so scared that hubbys count may not be good he drinks lots of coffee and does smoke, maybe the doc. will suggest him to stop both:thumbup::hugs::friends::dust::dust:
> 
> TiaTammy, I have been catching up on the thread. I am so sorry to read about your father on dialysis and your husbands health problems. I am sorry that your cycle started. I agree with everything chillybilly has suggested. I think is worth getting further testing so that you can have peace of mind in knowing that everything is ok with you. You may want to see a fertility specialist if have not so far ( I am not sure if the MD that did your reversal was one). Stay strong and you and everyone else on this journey are in my prayers.:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

tHANKYOU SO VERY MUCH, JUST GOT A CALL FROM HUBBY THE SUGAR TEST RESULTS ON THE TEST WERE ON THE HIGH SIDE SO OFF TO ANOTHER TEST A 2HR GLOUGOSE TEST. i QUESS I WILL SEE WHAT DOC. SAYS ABOUT OTHER TEST IN TIME ONE THING AT A TIME I QUESS, MY DAD IS DOING A LITTLE BETTER, BUT STILL WEAK.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dmari123

CHILLbilly said:


> So AF got me this morning.....boo!!!!!
> Onto 2nd cyce with clomid....i worry my Dr. gave me too large a dose and it may affect my lining thickness......
> 
> I'm going to enjoy a beer with my pizza, OH brought home some chocolate cookies ( told him I'm having a "Pity party!!!"
> 
> and a cigarette his couin left behind.haha I quit smoking months ago ( i started when planning my wedding....) so its a F-U you body treat!! i know smokign is sooo bad..its just for tonight..
> oh well.....Just counting down the days til I O.......

I'm so sorry that it didn't happen for you this month. I was really hoping it would. It's so hard, but we all have to stay positive b/c it's so easy to get discouraged. It's going to happen for all of us.

I'm on day CD13, CBFM is at high and I suspect will be at peak tomorrow. I'm trying not to stress myself out thinking about how perfect things need to be or how many times I have to BD between now and Sunday. Then begins the 2ww and isn't that just so much fun. Ugh!

Enjoy your drink and cigarette - treat yourself. You deserve it.


----------



## iwantanother

CHILLbilly said:


> tiatammy.... if his results come back low...due to age and lower testosterone...there are mens vitamins he can take to help. the dye test will let u know if your tubes have an blockage....
> its all about knowing whats going on with your body...
> Hope the business of the holidays will take your mind off of all the TTC!!!!
> 
> If I get a visit from :witch: I'm going to :beer::wine:until i am:headspin:and :sick: hahaha

Done stressing for tis month! having a drink with ya!!!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Tiatammy- hope your Oh's 2nd test is good! I ended up only having 1 drink..haha BUT did have a bailey's pepermint mocha and hot chocolate..YUMMY!!!!! Its hard to keep up a "positive mentl attitude...also know as PMA !!! and hope my joking around makes everyone smile and helps take the edge off of this TTC business.....

So I get to ovulate just before New Years Eve!!! and as i dont't drink after AF...I ge to be a D.D. that night! yet another event i have to explain why I'm not having a few cocktails.... oh well, it will be well worth it all in the end!
My holiday plans are Christmas eve with hubby and myself, spend Christmas day here then goto his mom's house for dinner... My family lives a 4 hr drive away and we'll be seeing them next month. ( too hard to get do sitters on christmas and travel down there for the weekend..so..it'll be a low key christmas......Good thing my Oh is off all week after because we will be :sex: all week long..haha

dmari123- thanks:flower: for your support....I kind of thought so too ( only cause I was tired and my boobs didnt hurt pre AF......) 
So your just entering 2 week wait.....:happydance: We will try to keep yoru mind of off symptom spotting. Fingers crossed you end up with a New Years Eve :bfp:....


Iwantanother- :drunk: cheers sister!!!!! haha Onto a Virgo (Aug 24 - sept 23) Libra(sept 24-oc23) baby!!!
Cycle Day 1 I usually go and calculate my next due date....... So sept 22nd......Virgo baby.


----------



## tiatammy

CHILLbilly said:


> Tiatammy- hope your Oh's 2nd test is good! I ended up only having 1 drink..haha BUT did have a bailey's pepermint mocha and hot chocolate..YUMMY!!!!! Its hard to keep up a "positive mentl attitude...also know as PMA !!! and hope my joking around makes everyone smile and helps take the edge off of this TTC business.....
> 
> So I get to ovulate just before New Years Eve!!! and as i dont't drink after AF...I ge to be a D.D. that night! yet another event i have to explain why I'm not having a few cocktails.... oh well, it will be well worth it all in the end!
> My holiday plans are Christmas eve with hubby and myself, spend Christmas day here then goto his mom's house for dinner... My family lives a 4 hr drive away and we'll be seeing them next month. ( too hard to get do sitters on christmas and travel down there for the weekend..so..it'll be a low key christmas......Good thing my Oh is off all week after because we will be :sex: all week long..haha
> 
> dmari123- thanks:flower: for your support....I kind of thought so too ( only cause I was tired and my boobs didnt hurt pre AF......)
> So your just entering 2 week wait.....:happydance: We will try to keep yoru mind of off symptom spotting. Fingers crossed you end up with a New Years Eve :bfp:....
> 
> 
> Iwantanother- :drunk: cheers sister!!!!! haha Onto a Virgo (Aug 24 - sept 23) Libra(sept 24-oc23) baby!!!
> Cycle Day 1 I usually go and calculate my next due date....... So sept 22nd......Virgo baby.

Chillybilly yes love your joking you make smile all the time and thank you for words of encouragement on my hubbys test, As for me christmas eve going to see my daughter she is 19, spend the day with her and fiance, and then going to inlaws for christmas day, which is what we do every year, have alot of fun just hope there wont be alot of talk about the ttc thing dont want it to destroy my mood, it is bad enough I wanted to be able to announce be pregnant this christmas and knowing Im not and them talking about it will hurt. I do hope you have a wonderful chritmas, and chillybilly I am believing you are a good luck charm for me, because you always make me smile, and more than anything thankyou from the bottom of my heart.:hugs::dust::dust::friends::xmas9::xmas6::xmas4::xmas3:


----------



## CHILLbilly

tiatammy- hope you have a good time with your daughter and her fiance....when's the wedding? ( i just got married this past oct at the ripe ole age of 40..haha SO I am obsessed with weddings and wedding planning...) 

And i hear ya about making christmas annoucements about being pregnant...... i should be getting ready to give birth ( jan 5)but due to a fluke ectopic i am not:cry:
so I have that in the back of my mind....

I didn't tell any famly about it as we were waiting for dating scan to make sure all was well, at 8 weeks... then we got the bad news...SO..... 
WHEN i get pregnant again I will be telling my close family as soon as i hit 6 weeks... they can handle any bad news that could happen..... I just want to acknowledge my pregnancies and if it ends in a loss, well then I wll have all the support of family.

So on the upside i will find out if this natural cycle ends in a BFP on my moms birthday..so thats nice!!!!
This is a natural cycle NOT clomid as the dumbass that i can be.:dohh:.forgot to buy clomid in time to take cd5....arggggggg:growlmad::growlmad:


Hope all of you that read this thread have a wonderful Christmas holiday!!!!!
May it be full of :sex: AND :bfp: !!!!!!!!!

:hug::xmas6::xmas9::xmas12::xmas10:
:xmas22:---- this is me after a few "Christmas" drinks!


----------



## tiatammy

CHILLbilly said:


> tiatammy- hope you have a good time with your daughter and her fiance....when's the wedding? ( i just got married this past oct at the ripe ole age of 40..haha SO I am obsessed with weddings and wedding planning...)
> 
> And i hear ya about making christmas annoucements about being pregnant...... i should be getting ready to give birth ( jan 5)but due to a fluke ectopic i am not:cry:
> so I have that in the back of my mind....
> 
> I didn't tell any famly about it as we were waiting for dating scan to make sure all was well, at 8 weeks... then we got the bad news...SO.....
> WHEN i get pregnant again I will be telling my close family as soon as i hit 6 weeks... they can handle any bad news that could happen..... I just want to acknowledge my pregnancies and if it ends in a loss, well then I wll have all the support of family.
> 
> So on the upside i will find out if this natural cycle ends in a BFP on my moms birthday..so thats nice!!!!
> This is a natural cycle NOT clomid as the dumbass that i can be.:dohh:.forgot to buy clomid in time to take cd5....arggggggg:growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> 
> Hope all of you that read this thread have a wonderful Christmas holiday!!!!!
> May it be full of :sex: AND :bfp: !!!!!!!!!
> 
> :hug::xmas6::xmas9::xmas12::xmas10:
> :xmas22:---- this is me after a few "Christmas" drinks!

Hey girl so glad to hear from you. You are so funny, I am on my 2ww now my conception time meaning ovulation was the christmas holiday so dont know yet if it has worked with the way my luck has been running I will more and likely be off to trying again january, a little down in spirits sorry, hubby may be diabetic he has to go through more test just nothing has been going in the favor of this little bunndle of joy we are trying to concieve:cry::cry::nope::nope:


----------



## tiatammy

tiatammy said:


> CHILLbilly said:
> 
> 
> tiatammy- hope you have a good time with your daughter and her fiance....when's the wedding? ( i just got married this past oct at the ripe ole age of 40..haha SO I am obsessed with weddings and wedding planning...)
> 
> And i hear ya about making christmas annoucements about being pregnant...... i should be getting ready to give birth ( jan 5)but due to a fluke ectopic i am not:cry:
> so I have that in the back of my mind....
> 
> I didn't tell any famly about it as we were waiting for dating scan to make sure all was well, at 8 weeks... then we got the bad news...SO.....
> WHEN i get pregnant again I will be telling my close family as soon as i hit 6 weeks... they can handle any bad news that could happen..... I just want to acknowledge my pregnancies and if it ends in a loss, well then I wll have all the support of family.
> 
> So on the upside i will find out if this natural cycle ends in a BFP on my moms birthday..so thats nice!!!!
> This is a natural cycle NOT clomid as the dumbass that i can be.:dohh:.forgot to buy clomid in time to take cd5....arggggggg:growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> 
> Hope all of you that read this thread have a wonderful Christmas holiday!!!!!
> May it be full of :sex: AND :bfp: !!!!!!!!!
> 
> :hug::xmas6::xmas9::xmas12::xmas10:
> :xmas22:---- this is me after a few "Christmas" drinks!
> 
> Hey girl so glad to hear from you. You are so funny, I am on my 2ww now my conception time meaning ovulation was the christmas holiday so dont know yet if it has worked with the way my luck has been running I will more and likely be off to trying again january, a little down in spirits sorry, hubby may be diabetic he has to go through more test just nothing has been going in the favor of this little bunndle of joy we are trying to concieve:cry::cry::nope::nope:Click to expand...

and yes had a good time with my daughter and her fiance, and they havent set a date yet, so not sure when it will be.:nope:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Tiatammy- Hope you found some good diabetic recipes for the holidays... must be tough to change eating habits around christmas...well i am sure you had him "preoccupied" most of the holidays... hehe

Just take it easy next few weeks and here's hoping you get some good news in 2 weeks time..Great way to sart the New Year!


----------



## tiatammy

CHILLbilly said:


> Tiatammy- Hope you found some good diabetic recipes for the holidays... must be tough to change eating habits around christmas...well i am sure you had him "preoccupied" most of the holidays... hehe
> 
> Just take it easy next few weeks and here's hoping you get some good news in 2 weeks time..Great way to sart the New Year!

hey chllybilly so glad to hear from you and yes a very busy holiday, If you know what I mean and im sure you do :thumbup:, the wait is killing me it would be wonderful to start the new year out knowing I am bringing my sweet bundle of joy in world.So anything new and exciting in your territory.:hugs::dust::dust::friends:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Only exciting news on my end...i'm gearing up for ovulation!!!!!!
Hard to figure out when due to clomid cycle last month...but looks like it is right on schedual....

Good thing Hubby is of all week!!!!! hehe


----------



## tiatammy

CHILLbilly said:


> Only exciting news on my end...i'm gearing up for ovulation!!!!!!
> Hard to figure out when due to clomid cycle last month...but looks like it is right on schedual....
> 
> Good thing Hubby is of all week!!!!! hehe

chillybilly honey you and your hubby will be in my prayers for that BFP:thumbup: As of right now I am in my 2ww, so we will see if I am off to trying again next month :shrug: sending you lots of


----------



## tiatammy

tiatammy said:


> CHILLbilly said:
> 
> 
> Only exciting news on my end...i'm gearing up for ovulation!!!!!!
> Hard to figure out when due to clomid cycle last month...but looks like it is right on schedual....
> 
> Good thing Hubby is of all week!!!!! hehe
> 
> chillybilly honey you and your hubby will be in my prayers for that BFP:thumbup: As of right now I am in my 2ww, so we will see if I am off to trying again next month :shrug: sending you lots ofClick to expand...

 well hit the wrong button :haha: sending you lots of:dust::dust::dust::hug::hug::friends:


----------



## doshima

Hi ladies. as it seems, this is the tread i belong for now (kind of). I failed ivf last month, taking a break before i try ivf#2. I'll be 40 mid next yr and DH is 50. We are all ok from test done. i have 2 boys aged 15 and 11 from a previous marriage. DH has 2 much older children. we have been trying to ttc since 2010, i had a myomectomy in 2006 and another in july this yr. i guess it may be the age thing but am not done loosing hope yet. just came across a concosion for improved egg quality and will start trying it while i wait a couple month to try again. i used preseed this cycle and af is due in 3days time, so am keeping fingers crossed too. lots of baby dust to all of us and am sure this New Year will bring us lots of pleasant baby surprises


----------



## doshima

oh by the way, this where i found the info on the egg quality suppliment 


https://www.fertilethoughts.com/forum...g-quality.html


----------



## tiatammy

doshima said:


> Hi ladies. as it seems, this is the tread i belong for now (kind of). I failed ivf last month, taking a break before i try ivf#2. I'll be 40 mid next yr and DH is 50. We are all ok from test done. i have 2 boys aged 15 and 11 from a previous marriage. DH has 2 much older children. we have been trying to ttc since 2010, i had a myomectomy in 2006 and another in july this yr. i guess it may be the age thing but am not done loosing hope yet. just came across a concosion for improved egg quality and will start trying it while i wait a couple month to try again. i used preseed this cycle and af is due in 3days time, so am keeping fingers crossed too. lots of baby dust to all of us and am sure this New Year will bring us lots of pleasant baby surprises

Hi doshima I am also 40 and hubby is 50 have been trying to concieve since april 2011. still no luck, hubby having a sperm anaysis done next week, so hopefully we will get some answers from that. sending lots of :hugs::hugs::dust::dust: good luck keep intouch


----------



## tiatammy

CHILLbilly said:


> Only exciting news on my end...i'm gearing up for ovulation!!!!!!
> Hard to figure out when due to clomid cycle last month...but looks like it is right on schedual....
> 
> Good thing Hubby is of all week!!!!! hehe

Hi chillybilly any news sweetheart? as for me on cd 25 and temp has dropped so off to TTC for january, hope all is well with you sweetie havent heard from you just concerned. hope this finds you well and happy and full of laughter. :hugs::hugs: friends, keep in touch.


----------



## tiatammy

tiatammy said:


> CHILLbilly said:
> 
> 
> Only exciting news on my end...i'm gearing up for ovulation!!!!!!
> Hard to figure out when due to clomid cycle last month...but looks like it is right on schedual....
> 
> Good thing Hubby is of all week!!!!! hehe
> 
> Hi chillybilly any news sweetheart? as for me on cd 25 and temp has dropped so off to TTC for january, hope all is well with you sweetie havent heard from you just concerned. hope this finds you well and happy and full of laughter. :hugs::hugs: friends, keep in touch.Click to expand...

Chillybilly AF showed her ugly face this morning :cry::growlmad:, makes me so angry, I just dont understand :nope: I am doing everything right, following doctors orders, taking advice from other ladies that had the same promblem, and have concieved, its not putting me in great spirits thats for sure. How are you, In better spirits then me I hope. Hubby is having some testing done next week so maybe that will give us some good answers, I dont want bad news thats for sure. sending lots of :hugs::hugs:, and hope this finds you well and happy. :dust::dust::test:


----------



## CHILLbilly

So sorry to hear she got ya!!!!!
Its so frustating when you fgure out right days...proper positions....having scientific sex experiments sure do me in!!! and for it all to end in the:witch:........
:growlmad::brat:](*,):grr::gun::hissy::cry:
thats how i feel for you right now!!!!!!
iam sure once you get a :spermy:test done..it will either give you positive results or will answer your question about why its not happening... Not blaming, cause that doesn't do anyone any good..BUT its definately a non invasive test that can help.....

i would recommend a dye test for you...very invasive but will show if your tubes are blocked or ok.
When i got mine it gave me some definate answers ( 1 tube blocked) and took some of the frustrations away..... Tests and answers are the only way to keep us sane.... and save us time...cause lord knows time is not on my side......
:hugs:Hope you have a decent AF weekend get onto ovulation soon!!!!!!


----------



## tiatammy

CHILLbilly said:


> So sorry to hear she got ya!!!!!
> Its so frustating when you fgure out right days...proper positions....having scientific sex experiments sure do me in!!! and for it all to end in the:witch:........
> :growlmad::brat:](*,):grr::gun::hissy::cry:
> thats how i feel for you right now!!!!!!
> iam sure once you get a :spermy:test done..it will either give you positive results or will answer your question about why its not happening... Not blaming, cause that doesn't do anyone any good..BUT its definately a non invasive test that can help.....
> 
> i would recommend a dye test for you...very invasive but will show if your tubes are blocked or ok.
> When i got mine it gave me some definate answers ( 1 tube blocked) and took some of the frustrations away..... Tests and answers are the only way to keep us sane.... and save us time...cause lord knows time is not on my side......
> :hugs:Hope you have a decent AF weekend get onto ovulation soon!!!!!!

Hi sweetie all of what you said Im sure is so very true, but waiting on what bthe doc. is going to do, He really hasnt changed or added anything since the tubal reversal in april, Each time I send him my temp chart he says all looks good no need to change or add anything end quote. My husband and I are the ones that decided to do a sperem anaysis not him daaa,I dont know. the sperm anaysis he is to do friday I believe. I just sent my december temp chart to doc. so waiting for what he is going to say now? Is it going to be the same reply as always or is he going to make some changes? I am getting so frustrated with this doctor,but dont want to make him angry beings we have that contract with him with the IVF being included in the price of the sergery if there were any promblems with us concieving naturally, because lord knows I wouldnt be able to afford what they want for IVF, thats why I am not making a big stink nover this you know. I quess only time will tell. sending you lots of:hugs::hugs:and:dust::dust::test:. Keep intouch hun as I will too. FRIENDS


----------



## CHILLbilly

My husband didnt have any issues with giving a sample..UNTIL he had to hand it to an aquaintence we knew from our small town..ahahahaha

Dr.s sure do like to take their time....... you'd think they would have done a SA while you had your tubes reversed.... but hey what do we know? haha
there's also a 21 day blood test they can do for you to see if you did ovulate...done 7 days after Ovulation date....I had it done 1 time....and then done for my first clomid cycle..but of course no phone call to say yes I did or no i didn't....
I'm loosing faith in my fertility specialist....seems she just wants us to pay for IVF.....told her i can only afford IUI and to give me their price list of what its going to cost.....she kind of dropped off paperwork ( THAT Wasn't pricing) and left in a huff...... and then prescribed me the max clomid dosage.....that i am sure will thin my lining and make implant impossible...again setting me up for a paid procedure. Maybe I'm just worrying too much...

arggggg....maybe its just my hormones making me crazy!

Hope you're having a good weekend!


----------



## tiatammy

CHILLbilly said:


> My husband didnt have any issues with giving a sample..UNTIL he had to hand it to an aquaintence we knew from our small town..ahahahaha
> 
> Dr.s sure do like to take their time....... you'd think they would have done a SA while you had your tubes reversed.... but hey what do we know? haha
> there's also a 21 day blood test they can do for you to see if you did ovulate...done 7 days after Ovulation date....I had it done 1 time....and then done for my first clomid cycle..but of course no phone call to say yes I did or no i didn't....
> I'm loosing faith in my fertility specialist....seems she just wants us to pay for IVF.....told her i can only afford IUI and to give me their price list of what its going to cost.....she kind of dropped off paperwork ( THAT Wasn't pricing) and left in a huff...... and then prescribed me the max clomid dosage.....that i am sure will thin my lining and make implant impossible...again setting me up for a paid procedure. Maybe I'm just worrying too much...
> 
> arggggg....maybe its just my hormones making me crazy!
> 
> Hope you're having a good weekend!

Oh chillybilly soooo sorry to hear about you loosing faith in your doc.Maybe you need to find another one hun, I pray that the thinning of the lining doesnt happen hun, My weekend has been ok, still cant get it out of my mind why I am not concieving, But maybe we will get some answers after the sa is done at the end of this week. I was hoping last month was going to be my month, but nooooo of course not NOT MY LUCK :nope::cry: It is really driving me crazy. keep intouch as I will too. sending you lots of HUGS HUGS HUGS,and :dust::dust: FRIENDS


----------



## tiatammy

Hey everyone cant let this thread go dead, lets keep it going. Hi chillybilly how are you honey, miss you, hope all is well.:hugs: FRIENDS


----------



## Geminus

Well I consider myself 40 being I'm on a oil slick with banana peel shoes on (May 22nd) =) with that said I am ttc again lost our baby due to EP last year this time.. and have been trying since.. minus the 3 month wait after the methotrexate shot. I wish you all a BFP in this journey of ttc. .... Baby dust to you all ....


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hi Geminus-
Hold on tight to that 39...hahahaha
and i know what the 3 month wait after metho is like....I went thro that last june 1st.....
Hope your visit to TTC is short..haha


----------



## hopingfor5

Hello ladies,
I'm new here but seems like I may be in good company. I'm 40 and sliding towards 41 in May. My OH and I are working on a miracle babe as this little one will take IVF, ICSI and a GS. We had a misscarriage last fall but now that the holidays are over, we've started trying again. I had a cancelled cycle last month :cry: and we'll start again soon. It seems that BC for keeping cycles lined up with my GS is not working for me. My hormones have been "off" for a few years and when I took them, my ovaries decided to slow way down :wacko:. Now that I'm off, the ovaries are starting to work again. Anyway, now the Dr will make up his own special cocktail for me to make sure we are both lined up and then start the IVF process all over again. 
I had a blood test and scan last week where I was about to ovulate with one dominate and several smaller (all normal for 40). On Tuesday, I'll go back for another scan to make sure I have ovulated and then start on this special 25-day cocktail.
Anyone else out there done any of this? ICSI and/or GS?

heather


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hoping- Hello.....Goodluck with all your scans...and TTC.....I'm not sure what GS is.....
I'm on 2nd round of clomid, one more try after this then onto IUI.... can't afford IVF....
Hope Dr.s cocktail of special medicine works for ya!!!! haha Good to hear your Dr. is helpng!


----------



## Tori4

So this is where all the 40 somethings are hanging out! Hello to all.


----------



## SweetSeren

I am also a member of this club. 41 here and trying for #2 after a long run of miscarriages. I am trying without meds this month and then on to Clomid next month.


----------



## abigail_71

Hello! I am 40 (41 this year) and trying for baby number 2 for 4 cycles....hampered lately by husband working away for a month at a time....


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hi Tori, sweetSeren, and abigail......
welcome.........
Good luck with getting :bfp:


----------



## Tryingforfour

iwantanother said:


> Hi! Kinda new here! Feel a little left out. Decided to start a new thread to see if I could meet some 40 ttc buddies. Trying for 4 cycles now. Not that long. Frustrated already! Anyone out there want to be buddies and get through this together? :wacko:

Hi! I'm brand new. I have 3 boys... 2 biological and 1 adopted. We have made a major decision to try again after 3 years off. I'm thrusted back into the agony of the 2WW. 

I'm going to turn 40 next month. Little nervous as we've had issues in the past. Nice to see you on here!


----------



## Halle71

Hi Ladies

It's taken a bit longer than expected to pursuade my OH to start TCC (long and complicated and in Homelife and Relationships) but I think we are here again.

To recap, I'm 40 (41 in April) my OH is 34 and we have a 2.5 year old daughter who was conceived magically quickly, thus convincing my OH that all my warnings about being over 35 were a massive con  
Three and a half years down the line I'm not convinced things will be as easy but I am hoping they are.

We DTD last night and I am due to ovulate any time between Saturday and Tuesday. Unfortunately my previously regular as clockwork, 28 day cycle has been between 28 and 35 days in the last few months so I'm not really sure about timings but I have had EWCM for a couple of days so should be about right.

Good luck eveyone - BFPs here we come x


----------



## Kittyrugs

Im 40 and been ttc my 4th for 6 months, not long I know. My cycles are starting to get a bit tempermental, usually 28 day cycle. But they are starting to get shorter every now and then. Last cycle was 23days. 

Im on cycle day 23 as at today, and im in the tww, so fingers crossed. 

I dont feel so alone now, that there are other ladies out there in the same position.

Oodles of baby dust to all. :thumbup:


----------



## Kittyrugs

Im 40 and been ttc my 4th for 6 months, not long I know. My cycles are starting to get a bit tempermental, usually 28 day cycle. But they are starting to get shorter every now and then. Last cycle was 23days. 

Im on cycle day 23 as at today, and im in the tww, so fingers crossed. 

I dont feel so alone now, that there are other ladies out there in the same position.

Oodles of baby dust to all. :thumbup:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Glad to see you again halle.... positive mental attitude that you'll get you BFP soon!!!!!

Hiya Kitty- welcome.......what dpo are you in your 2ww? when's your test date?
I'm a ticker pusher .....onlys o i can see where you are in you cycle...
and either push you to :sex: or:test:
lol
good luck ladies and hopefully the next thread we join is 40 and pregnant!!!!!


----------



## tiatammy

Hello hillybilly good to see you well I am on cd4 and getting closer to the BIG O soooo hopefully this month is the month going to use oreseed and softcups or the diva cup. How are you? HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## CHILLbilly

I totally forgot i was on this thread........
Tia- I am actually using a soft cup today.....I couldn't stay in bed for long after bd'ing so i put one in ...just in case...

I am off clomid this cycle...I had an early cd 24 spot that was actually a very light period... This is my last cycle for a 2012 baby so really hoping it works.....


----------



## LLbean

Well I WAS 40 when I started trying for #2...hope that counts hehehe


----------



## never2late70

Hi Lovely's!

For me I experienced the side effects while taking Clomid 100mg 3-7
Hot flashes, bloating and headaches. All have subsided now, maybe small headaches.

So I'm so excited! Today I was to go to my RE just for a follicle scan to see how the Clomid was doing and Guess what? He said I looked amazing and insisted that the hubby and I do IUI today! We were just going to do the Clomid and BD only, but heck who's gonna argue with the RE? :winkwink:
So my hubby brought in his magic swimmers and I got a trigger shot then as of 2:00pm today we were officially inseminated! :happydance::happydance:

I am CD 13 today and officially in the two week wait! I know my expectations are probably way to high but heck, why not!

I will probably post this on two other threads I stalk.

Prayers and Blessings to us all!

Can't wait to see everyones results <3

~Angie


----------



## tiatammy

CHILLbilly said:


> I totally forgot i was on this thread........
> Tia- I am actually using a soft cup today.....I couldn't stay in bed for long after bd'ing so i put one in ...just in case...
> 
> I am off clomid this cycle...I had an early cd 24 spot that was actually a very light period... This is my last cycle for a 2012 baby so really hoping it works.....

Chillybilly I am on cd 11 and got my positive OPK on cd 9 and have been bedding since so I do hope this has all helped, good luck sweetie Hang in there. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## kayteebee

Hi all,

Just been looking for some company during this phase.

I'm 39...40 in August. I have a 19 month old. My husband is 40 and has rheumatoid arthritis. Last year had a miscarriage with baby with Down's syndrome. Been TTC for 3 months since then. We don't have a big window as husbands medication needs to start at the end of 2012. Also a bit scary with my age and the last pregnancy results. 

Anyway, interested in hearing about maximising our chances!


----------



## iwantanother

Hello all! I havent been on in a while. got sooo frustrated! but guess what!!!!!!! got my BFP on Saturday! I am 4 weeks today and hoping everything goes well. All prayers for a happy healthy baby are welcome! Keep trying! There is hope! I am proof!


----------



## never2late70

iwantanother said:


> Hello all! I havent been on in a while. got sooo frustrated! but guess what!!!!!!! got my BFP on Saturday! I am 4 weeks today and hoping everything goes well. All prayers for a happy healthy baby are welcome! Keep trying! There is hope! I am proof!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance::happydance:

Can you give us a little history about yourself and what you did on your journey to conception?

Blessings and many prayers to you!
Stick little bean stick! :happydance:


----------



## kayteebee

iwantanother said:


> Hello all! I havent been on in a while. got sooo frustrated! but guess what!!!!!!! got my BFP on Saturday! I am 4 weeks today and hoping everything goes well. All prayers for a happy healthy baby are welcome! Keep trying! There is hope! I am proof!

Fantastic news! Wishing you well as your little grows!:flower::


----------



## CHILLbilly

Thats great news..... congrats...
and please give us some details....You mentioned frustration...did you take a break from stressing over TTC....?


----------



## Halle71

Congratulations!!! You must be over the moon.
I got mine a couple of weeks ago but it hasn't really sunk in yet. I didn't get a peak on my CBFM so I only tested because I had tests left. I even had a smear test a couple of days before I tested which I wouldn't have done if there was any chance.

There is an over 35 section in 'Pregnancy' but it doesn't get much traffic.

Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## CHILLbilly

congrats Halle- so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Halle71

CHILLbilly said:


> congrats Halle- so happy for you!!!!

Hey Chillbilly. That's very kind of you. If anyone deserves their BFP it's you, and if attitude, humour and graciousness were all you need you'd have a tribe by now . I'm keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Halle!


----------



## iwantanother

iwantanother said:


> Hi! Kinda new here! Feel a little left out. Decided to start a new thread to see if I could meet some 40 ttc buddies. Trying for 4 cycles now. Not that long. Frustrated already! Anyone out there want to be buddies and get through this together? :wacko:

Ha! This is me! I started this thread! I got so frustrated I stopped using OPK and stop consciously "trying" My body and OPK were telling me I ovulate on days 13-14, but I remembered from having my first that I shouldnt have listened! I have a 25 day cycle. I decided to just try early and late.(day 10 and 15) It resulted in a chemical last month. This month I tried early again (day 10) but late didnt work out as hubby was sick. I dont know why, but it worked. now i am hoping for no m/c and a healthy 9 months!!!!!!!! 

Good luck to all!!!!


----------



## never2late70

iwantanother said:


> iwantanother said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Kinda new here! Feel a little left out. Decided to start a new thread to see if I could meet some 40 ttc buddies. Trying for 4 cycles now. Not that long. Frustrated already! Anyone out there want to be buddies and get through this together? :wacko:
> 
> Ha! This is me! I started this thread! I got so frustrated I stopped using OPK and stop consciously "trying" My body and OPK were telling me I ovulate on days 13-14, but I remembered from having my first that I shouldnt have listened! I have a 25 day cycle. I decided to just try early and late.(day 10 and 15) It resulted in a chemical last month. This month I tried early again (day 10) but late didnt work out as hubby was sick. I dont know why, but it worked. now i am hoping for no m/c and a healthy 9 months!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good luck to all!!!!Click to expand...


How exciting! Blessings and prayers to you!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Thanks for your wonderful words Halle.......
I try to keep upbeat and stay positive... but i still have my Negative moments......
I had high hopes for clomid but that didnt work...IUI is next and I sure hope that works.....I'm defintely loosing patience..and turning 41 this July sure doesn't help...

I definately love seeing BFP announcements on here..... gives me hope!!!!!


----------



## never2late70

CHILLbilly said:


> Thanks for your wonderful words Halle.......
> I try to keep upbeat and stay positive... but i still have my Negative moments......
> I had high hopes for clomid but that didnt work...IUI is next and I sure hope that works.....I'm defintely loosing patience..and turning 41 this July sure doesn't help...
> 
> I definately love seeing BFP announcements on here..... gives me hope!!!!!

Hang in there Chillbilly:
I'm right there with ya. 41 years old. I'm on my first round of Clomid100mg cd3-7 had trigger then IUI on cd12 and I am now waiting to test AF is due on the 17th. FX for us both!

Prayers and Blessing to everyone!

~Angie


----------



## Kismo

Hello everyone,

I am 41 (42 in August) and after using Agnus castus for a few months to regulate my hormones, a host of supplements, healthy eating/lifestyle and this cycle maca root up until ovulation, I got a faint bfp on 9dpo and just now 11dpo a faint but pink BFP. Praying this little bean sticks after a missed miscarriage last year at 12 weeks. Hoping for a little sister or brother for my 28 month old daughter. Good luck to everyone xxxxx:flower:


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Kismo!


----------



## Geminus

Hi I'm going to be 40 May 22nd on my banana peel there =) I have been trying for a year this coming June with an ectopic last February *waves* hi ladies.


----------



## Neeta

Congrats on your news. I am new 41 yearsa old. Want no 2 but am desperately trying to lose weight 1st, BMI of 41 put weight on since stopping smoking but really struggling to shift it.


----------

